# Favorite Holiday Beverages



## Rocklobster

So, what special drinks are on tap for the holidays?  I'm normally a beer and wine guy, but come Christmas time I like to have the odd cocktail. Right now I'm having a White Russian to celebrate the next two and a half days off.  But, just one. I still have a lot to do and it is still early. Over the next couple of days I'll probably have a Ceasar or two...I grabbed up a couple dozen craft beers for the fridge and my brothers are spending the day here tomorrow...we'll put a dent in that, no doubt. We like to gift each other beers that we haven't tried yet. I'll open a bottle of white for dinner tomorrow, Pino Grigio in the fridge. But, I'm likely the only one that will have a glass. Nodody else really drinks it. It will go back in the fridge and be consumed over the next week or two. After dinner, I may have a Jaeger or a single malt scotch, and GF likes her brandy..she drinks about one a month...I have to go back into work Boxing day for a few hours, and the kids(they are adults now) are coming so I don't normally have much when they visit....


----------



## Dawgluver

Cosmopolitans are sort of the "family holiday drink".  Love White Russians too.  Wine, and the guys drink beer.


----------



## roadfix

I like Bailey's Irish Creme on the rocks during the Holidays.


----------



## CakePoet

julmust!!  It is a must to have must on Christmas!  Oh I love  Julmust,  lovely malted flavour and sweetness.  I drink way too much during it time it is available.


----------



## Andy M.

Just had a Bloody Mary with pickled asparagus. Very festive red and green color and delicious. Not mention I got a couple of servings of vegetables!


----------



## Kayelle

This is a recipe I posted here several years ago. Low carb it's *not!* 

Old Fashioned Hot Buttered Rum batter

1 cup sugar
1 cup brown sugar
1 cup butter
2 cups vanilla ice cream
rum
water
nutmeg

Combine sugar, brown sugar and butter in a 2-quart saucepan. Cook over   low heat, stirring occasionally, until butter is melted (6-8 min).

  Combine cooked mixture with ice-cream in a large mixing bowl, and beat   at medium speed, scraping bowl often until smooth (1-2 min). Store   refrigerated up to 2 weeks or frozen up to one month.

  For each serving, fill one-quarter of a mug with mixture, add one  ounce  rum and three-quarters of a cup of boiling water. Sprinkle with  nutmeg.


----------



## Dawgluver

Oooh!  Reminds me of Tom and Jerrys, and adult eggnog!  Haven't had either one in an eon or two, but they and HBR are all so good!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

We'll have a better-than-boxed wine with dinner. I picked up a nice Gamay Beaujolais when I went to the adult beverage store yesterday. Himself likes Bourbon (I do, too, but less often) so I got a bottle of that. I like Campari, but balk at the price so I don't buy it often. I did yesterday, along with a small bottle of sweet vermouth, and will be trying a Boulevardier sometime tonight or tomorrow.

I also like seasonal tea mixes during the winter months. My go-to right now is Harney and Sons Holiday blend. It's a little like the old-time favorite "Constant Comment" but has a bit more oomph.

Bottoms up, everyone!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*Kayelle*, I remember that from last time, but never remembered to try it. Hmm, I did buy a bottle of rum at the beverage store yesterday. We may have these as dessert tomorrow, instead of dessert. Then again, I did buy all those ingredients. OR we could have both!


----------



## roadfix

I'm not a whisky drinker but a co-worker just gave me a bottle of Trader Joe's Canadian Whisky for Xmas.    I might just have some of that tonight as well...
I don't think I will be re-gifting this bottle.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Not so exciting here, coffee and hot chocolate.


----------



## jennyema

Eggnog!

And Bulleit Mahattans


----------



## buckytom

Polish coffees are our old tradition, although we haven't had them in a while.

It's much like an Irish coffee, but instead of whiskey you use nutmeg vodka (vanilla flavoured vodka also works).

You dip the rim of the coffee mug in a dish of grenadine, then in sugar , then add the vodka, pour in the coffee, and top with whipped cream and a maraschino cherry.


----------



## Dawgluver

Nutmeg vodka. Huh.  Never heard of it.  I've been out of the bartending business for awhile, and I'm more of a purist.

DH got some whipped cream flavored vodka from work.  Most disgusting thing I've ever tasted.  Not even sure what I would do with it, other than beat it into some whipped cream.


----------



## buckytom

I'll see if I can find out the name of the vodka..


----------



## Steve Kroll

Rocklobster said:


> So, what special drinks are on tap for the holidays?  I'm normally a beer and wine guy, but come Christmas time I like to have the odd cocktail. Right now I'm having a White Russian to celebrate the next two and a half days off.  But, just one....


I've been drinking White Russians for the last few weeks, too. I don't know if I consider it a Christmas cocktail, but it's the only time of year I ever drink them. And yeah... just one. They can sneak up on you pretty quick. 

I'll also occasionally have an eggnog with brandy.

Other than that, I'm a wine guy year round. I tend to break out some of the better bottles around the holidays, though.


----------



## GotGarlic

I was planning to make hot buttered rum tonight, but DH drank the rum without me  (over the last couple weeks). I like champagne cocktails better than champagne (sparkling wine, really), so tomorrow I will have Prosecco with Kahlua. 

Funny, I've been having White Russians, too, lately, using the half and half DH puts in his coffee 

Cheers!


----------



## Dawgluver

Huh?  Prosecco with Kahlua?  I've never heard of that, GG.  Mixed?  Old school bartender here.  I'll make you a Brandy Alexander, Grasshopper, Harvey Wallbanger, Manhattan, Old Fashioned....


----------



## GotGarlic

Dawgluver said:


> Huh?  Prosecco with Kahlua?  I've never heard of that, GG.  Mixed?  Old school bartender here.  I'll make you a Brandy Alexander, Grasshopper, Harvey Wallbanger, Manhattan, Old Fashioned....



I made it up. I was out of Frangelico, so... 

Inspiration  http://www.seriouseats.com/2016/12/19-sparkling-cocktails.html


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I may open the bottle of Moscato d'Asti...


----------



## CakePoet

My husband had his  single malt last night, I was too tired  for anything strong so I just had more glögg-


----------



## Andy M.

SO picked up a bottle of prosecco and we opened that last night.  Maybe we could try another brand...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LaMarca Prosseco is the one I have tried and I liked it.  Not much of a champagne girl.

Prefer Moscato.


----------



## medtran49

I like moscato better too.  I REALLY like Saracco Moscato D'Asti.  I've been drinking it on and off for years ever since Ming Tsai (I'm pretty sure it was him) recommended it.


----------



## medtran49

Dawgluver said:


> DH got some whipped cream flavored vodka from work. Most disgusting thing I've ever tasted. Not even sure what I would do with it, other than beat it into some whipped cream.


 
I used it when I made these: 

1/2 oz. Amaretto
1/2 oz. Irish Cream (Bailey's)
1/2 oz. Kahlua
1/2 oz. Rum, light
1/2 oz. Vodka
Fill with Cream
It's one of the versions of a Screaming O (and yes it's that word, just not sure if I can use it here).  They were really good, but WAY too heavy for me, I think it was all the cream.


----------



## Dawgluver

medtran49 said:


> I used it when I made these:
> 
> 1/2 oz. Amaretto
> 1/2 oz. Irish Cream (Bailey's)
> 1/2 oz. Kahlua
> 1/2 oz. Rum, light
> 1/2 oz. Vodka
> Fill with Cream
> It's one of the versions of a Screaming O (and yes it's that word, just not sure if I can use it here).  They were really good, but WAY too heavy for me, I think it was all the cream.




Hm.  This interests me, thanks med!  Sort of like a White Russian, only with whipped cream flavored vodka.  Along with other stuff.


----------



## Rocklobster

Starting to work on the turkey dinner, so I'm having a beer and clamato for lunch.


----------



## Flour

I love making cocktails, but I don't usually find the recipe in my bar book. Favourites in my liquor cabinet are gin, coffee liquor, cream rum, and bubblie. Additions are usually egg nog, hot chocolate, ice cream, pomegranate, iced coffee. I also make hypocras (red wine that is heated slightly, add spices, bottle it for 24 hours, serve room temperature- not the same as mulled wine, mulled wine has a tendency to lose alcoholic properties due to heat and dilution). I don't drink much anymore but I love making cocktails for others.


----------



## Mad Cook

My cousin made toffee vodka - out of this world (I'm a toffee fiend!). Dead easy. He ground up a packet of caramel toffees (do I mean candies?) removed about 2-3 inches of vodka from the standard sized bottle and added the toffees. didn't say how long he kept it but not long


----------



## Whiskadoodle

Saw this drink mix online somewhere recent.  The glass was all frosted up with crushed ice, and looked like an orange snow cone.    So it's what we're having NYE.  Plus, we both like ginger flavor.  The big clinker in the ice machine is that neither of us drink alcohol, so Seltzer water substitute it is.   Still ought to be pretty good.  

2 ounces bourbon 
1 ounce triple sec 
3 tablespoons fresh ginger simple syrup
3 ounces fresh orange juice 
Crushed ice 

Make ginger syrup in advance.  Combine the bourbon, triple sec, ginger syrup, and orange juice. Fill a glass with crushed ice and pour the cocktail over.


----------



## Dawgluver

This does sound good, Whiska.  Not a bourbon fan, but it sounds almost like a margarita, so I bet it would be good with tequila.


----------

